# StarCraft multiplayer Problem (IPX related) HARD QUESTION!!!



## JustinNinja

I HAVE WINDOWS VISTA AND I HATE IT!!!!

if i make a game in multiplayer, no one can see it in the game list, even if i wait for like ten minutes. so i went to the blizzard.net support forum, and got this. It makes no sense to me cuz vista doesnt work like this. It was as follows:

To change the settings:

- Click on the "Start Button".
- Select "Settings".
- Select "Control Panel".
- Double-click on the "Network" icon.
- Find and select the section of your networking list that mentions IPX.
- Click "Properties".
- Click "Advanced".
- Set "Frame Type" to 802.3. (Note: If you have a network administrator, check with him/her for the correct frame type settings on your network) - Set "Max Connections" to 16.
- Set "Max Sockets" to 32.

It is also possible that IPX is either not configured correctly on all of the systems trying to play, or that IPX is configured for use on a different network device such as a Dial Up Adapter.

If you have a network administrator, you will want to contact him/her about properly configuring IPX.

To change the settings:

- Click on the "Start Button".
- Click on "Settings".
- Select "Control Panel".
- Double-click on the "Network" icon.

If IPX is setup for your network card then one of the IPX entries should mention your network card (or NIC). For example, it could say "IPX/SPX-compatible Protocol ? NE2000 compatible" (if the only IPX entries say something like "IPX dial-up adapter" then IPX is not configured correctly).

.....im not a super good computer guy so could someone tell me a laymans terms way to do this with vista?


----------



## ebackhus

Have you given UDP a try? I've never gotten IPX to work on any machines.


----------



## JustinNinja

Can you elaborate on how exactly i could find a screen that would let me adjust those settings. I wish i still had XP....


----------



## JustinNinja

Okay i did this thing wher i opened the 6112 port on both TCP and UDP (6112 is the port number required open) through my firewall. That didnt do anything. Ive already port forwarded my router. Ive re-installed the game. I just cant figure out how to follow those instructions that blizzard gave me. Maybe im looking for the wrong info. Im playing over battle.net not through an ethernet cable or network. When i go to create maps for others to join it just doesnt show up in the list for other people TO join. Ive sat there waiting with a popular map (one i dislkie but one that fills up fast for a test) for about half an hour and nothing. It wont show up in other peoples join game list. I have it at fastest speed, and on USE MAP SETTINGS, i just CANNOT FIGURE THIS SYSTEM OUT!


----------



## JustinNinja

I tried just turning firewall off and that also did nothing, hell i even reset the firewall settings to original and re-added only StarCraft to the list of exceptions. Its clearly then not a firewall problem.


----------



## JustinNinja

HAHAH okay figured it out, my computer was tapping into my neighbors wireless internet. Thats retarted. For future reference if nothing else works that might be your problem, but i really doubt it. Stuff like this only happens to me.


----------

